# Is The Process Of Becoming More Important Than What We Are?



## Admin (Jul 28, 2004)

If I _want_ to lose weight, is that more important than the reality of my health? If I _strive_ to control my temper, but still give in to outbursts and violence, is that more important than the reality of being a hurtful person? If I _try_ to complete a project, is that more important than the reality of my lack of achievement? 

I am not asking whether the proverbial road to hell is paved with good intentions, nor sidestepping into whether the ends justify the means. But rather, we often hear that *life is a journey* from one crowd, while another says *life is what happens to you while you're busy making other plans*. Should we focus on what we are and where we are, or what we can be?

Vote then elaborate in abundance.


----------



## Arvind (Jul 28, 2004)

Life is a journey, in which learning never ends.
Sikhi is the destination, which makes us unite with the truth.


----------



## Arvind (Jul 28, 2004)

naam_jap said:
			
		

> SOOHEE:
> 
> That day which comes, that day shall go. You must march on; nothing remains stable. Our companions are leaving, and we must leave as well. We must go far away.....
> 
> Wednesday 13th Saawan, (Samvat 536 Nanakshahi)     (Page: 793)


Quote from today's hukamnama.


----------

